# Coral Baja reservation was canceled by Wyndham because of Covid 19 rules



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

A reservation that we had made long ago has been canceled because of a Covid 19 occupancy rule. I called and was told there was nothing Wyndham could do about it. The email quoted some rule from the Mexican officials. 

Bill


----------



## klpca (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh no. Is it all of Cabo or can you possibly make a change to another property? Stupid covid.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

klpca said:


> Oh no. Is it all of Cabo or can you possibly make a change to another property? Stupid covid.



Things happen and usually it seems to work out. This was the last reservation of this trip so we decided to just come home early. The cost to change our flights was about $6.   

Yes, I could have made another reservation to a couple of resorts but three weeks of sun is plenty I guess.  

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2021)

What were the dates of your Reservation? We have a Reservation at Coral Baja for 2/17/21 that is in the middle of 2 other Reservations. We made the Reservation 13 months in advance.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> What were the dates of your Reservation? We have a Reservation at Coral Baja for 2/17/21 that is in the middle of 2 other Reservations. We made the Reservation 13 months in advance.




This particular reservation was for 2-10 made about 6 months ago. I checked bonus time in every type unit and all of the inventory is currently off line. The resort under covid rules can only have an occupancy of 40 - 50 % is what I was told. This isn't new news but more of a screw up by Wyndham allowing reservations to increase to over capacity, imo. The other resort we are staying at has been operating at 40 - 50% capacity. 

This is how the email starts.

Bill

*We know how much you look forward to taking vacations with WorldMark by Wyndham. Unfortunately, Mexico officials have imposed a mandatory occupancy restriction, which limits the number of suites that can be occupied at WorldMark Coral Baja. *


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 15, 2021)

I noticed in the fall that RCI for Vidanta   was listing 2 bedrooms at the Mayan Palace level for TPU's that were either the same or one more than a 1 bedroom. I assumed this was because the lock off hotel rooms had to remain empty anyway due to the occupancy rules.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 16, 2021)

Starting on Jan 25th, the Coral Baja will have the antigen test available for $50 usd, is what they think. The other resort we are staying at has the antigen test for $30 usd and they will give you a $30 resort credit making the test free.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 16, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Starting on Jan 25th, the Coral Baja will have the antigen test available for $50 usd, is what they think. The other resort we are staying at has the antigen test for $30 usd and they will give you a $30 resort credit making the test free.
> 
> Bill



What was the other Resort. Our last Resort is Cabo Azul.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 16, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> What was the other Resort. Our last Resort is Cabo Azul.



Villa del Arco. I heard that the antigen test price will go way down. The antigen test is about $12.00 usd in other areas of Mexico. I read to expect the antigen test to cost about $15 to $30 usd in the next few weeks. We are actually thinking about canceling the entire trip and heading back to Arizona.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 17, 2021)

Just heard from Royal Solaris. They will be offering the test for free to Members.


----------

